# H Audio Trinity Mids



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I am going to give a very brief non technical review of the Trinity mids that I finally installed in the Volvo on Monday night. This is my first attempt at running an active system and as such I am taking a very elementary and simple approach to the whole thing. 

I have them running as a wide band driver mounted in the factory dash location of my C70 Coupe, active off an Adcom 4402. They are paired up with a Dynaudio MD192 also running active on an Adcom 4402 in the factory door location. The whole thing is being process thru an Eclipse CD7100 with no other external processing added. I have the Trinity's crossed over [email protected] 315hz with the mid/sub [email protected] 315hz. With very little break in time and no real tuning at this point I am more than impressed with what I have heard. The Trinity's are smooth, play very efficiently thru the spectrum and dont seem to mind playing the upper frequencies. While they do lack a little at the top end they are able to play them they will just need a little EQ to bring them up to the level of everything else. I will say that I am very impressed with them at this point and I am really looking forward to hearing them open up as they do break in and I get some tuning done over the next week or so. 

A big thanks to Mic, Mark, Erin and a few others that I have missed in helping out both in person and over the net.


----------

